# Frigidaire Won't Drain



## markwilliamsnc (Jan 25, 2011)

I have a Frigidaire dishwasher, model FDB1050REB4, that is behaving terribly.

It dishwasher won't drain.  I first tried the obvious stuff - cleaning the screen, checking the drain hose, etc.  No luck.

I thought there might be some serious goop in between the pump and the basin, so I removed the hose connecting the two and got a torrent of water.  So that seems to be clear.  I also felt around best I could, even though the two connect at a rather odd angle.

I read around and discovered the drain pumps on these things tend to fail so I bought a new drain pump assembly.

I just got everything connected again and was met with standing water.

When the machine goes to drain it sounds like the pump isn't getting any water.  This model doesn't appear to have a valve between it and the basin.  I was thinking the timer/panel  may be bad but you can hear the dishwasher trying to do _something_ when it drains.

Any thoughts on what to try next?


----------



## woodchuck (Jan 25, 2011)

Part 58 and 70 on this diagram may also be involved with the movement of water. You access them by removing the lower spray are and the other parts under it.


Frigidaire FDB1050REB2 Parts List


----------



## joecaption (Jan 28, 2011)

Appliance repair questions? Ask a technician and get answers ASAP


----------

